# Crater Lake Century - still has openings



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Don't miss your chance to ride through Crater Lake National Park on this wonderful century. Beautiful views and good support await you. I rode last year and just herd there are still openings for this year.

http://www.craterlakecentury.com

See ya there!!


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, that would be a _gorgeous_– and incredibly tough, considering the altitude– ride.

Been to Crater Lake several times, it's just awesome.
.


----------

